# (GA) GR Ichthyosis Clear Owner Handled All Age Points



## Mcgnaw (Mar 4, 2008)

Tiger Maple Of Braevue *** (FC AFC CFC CAFC Boomer x Ali's Little Nip ** MH OD) "Woody" has *8* Open points and one Amateur point *ALL* Owner Handled. 203 - 246 - 8679. [email protected] (no "o" in wilsn) Posted for a friend, Pat Boteze


----------

